# Old ladies get poor ratings



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I give all old ladies 5 stars. They are someone's mother. Shame on anyone that doesn't.


----------



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks you are right I'm a mom of 3, 2 in college and I'm Ubering to help with all the cost that comes with that.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). QUOTE]
> 
> 40 is old? What a piece of s...!


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


Just before throwing his ass out of my car, I'd be sure to remind him that broke ass college kids with attitudes and not willing to tip get 1* and ejected from my car. I'd have taken that comment very personal. (Mom of two, grandma of 5, soon to be a great grandma)


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

I would have one starred him and asked Uber to never pair us again


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


40 is not old. Best of luck to you in driving. May you and your kids be Blessed with the best.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


One star him and ask to never be matched.

I would have kicked him out and told uber he made me feel unsafe by yelling at the other pax.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I give older ladies 5*. They're a lot hotter than most guys give them credit for.


----------



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

Rat said:


> I would have one starred him and asked Uber to never pair us again


 I will next time it was my first couple of weeks and didn't know I could do that. I will never let someone like that in my car again.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


If you rate a passenger a 3 Star or worse then uber will not match you with that rider again.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> If you rate a passenger a 3 Star or worse then uber will not match you with that rider again.


I thought it was one star? Doesn't matter I guess, since if they piss me off enough for me to not want to match with them again, they're definitely getting 1* from me anyway.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RedANT said:


> I thought it was one star? Doesn't matter I guess, since if they piss me off enough for me to not want to match with them again, they're definitely getting 1* from me anyway.


No it's a 3 star but I'm like you it's normally always a 5 star but if I rate them down it's always a 1 star most of the time but there has been a few rides where I gave a 3 star because I didn't want to get matched with them again but also felt a 1 star would've been to harsh.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> No it's a 3 star but I'm like you it's normally always a 5 star but if I rate them down it's always a 1 star most of the time but there has been a few rides where I gave a 3 star because I didn't want to get matched with them again but also felt a 1 star would've been to harsh.


LOL. I like how you say that with such confidence, unfortunately you are incorrect, (unless its different in different markets).
It's 3 stars or less for lyft, and 1 star for uber.
https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41
Quote: "Should you choose to leave a 1 Star rating for a rider, you will not be matched with that person again."


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

I've gotten matched with a person I had previously 3 stared. But not nearly as much as I use to.
The system probably knows you didn't enjoy that ride and tries to pair it with other people first, but ultimately you might be the only one around.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. I like how you say that with such confidence, unfortunately you are incorrect, (unless its different in different markets).
> It's 3 stars or less for lyft, and 1 star for uber.
> https://help.uber.com/h/b30b3f2c-126b-433c-9e3f-9277474c5c41
> Quote: "Should you choose to leave a 1 Star rating for a rider, you will not be matched with that person again."


I stand corrected. Your right I was getting my platforms mixed up. I actually just called uber support and they said the only way to not get matched with a certain rider is to contact them through support or email and that the rating system does not matter.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I believe if a pax 3 stars you they won't be matched with you again. Naturally uber won't extend the courtesy to its drivers. They need to make sure pax gets rides even if it's at your expense.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


Should have one starred him.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I treat old ladies like how I treat everyone else. Old ladies always tip me though so it makes up for the short trips to the post office. (Am I the only one? Lol)


----------



## LaboriousTaTas (Feb 11, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> I give all old ladies 5 stars. They are someone's mother. Shame on anyone that doesn't.


I have had literally one old lady in the past 100 rides. She smelled like pee and I can't have that stinking up the car for the next riders.

3 stars so we are never matched again, adios.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I give older ladies 5*. They're a lot hotter than most guys give them credit for.


I would have stopped the car, ended his ride, and reported his ass to Uber. I may be old but at least I got a CAR! Aging will be aweet revenge for people like him.



Working4peanuts said:


> I believe if a pax 3 stars you they won't be matched with you again. Naturally uber won't extend the courtesy to its drivers. They need to make sure pax gets rides even if it's at your expense.


If you are going to get pinged anyway at least you can get the satisfaction of seeing the look on his face when you put him out! I'm curious, was it Uber pool or was the old lady in the back his mother?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I give older ladies 5*. They're a lot hotter than most guys give them credit for.


GILF



Leo1983 said:


> I treat old ladies like how I treat everyone else. Old ladies always tip me though so it makes up for the short trips to the post office. (Am I the only one? Lol)


I treat anybody over 62+ with much respect and help them with any assistance if needed....no tip required.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


give bad pax 3 stars and you won'
Get matched again


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I was Told by a college boy that he only gives old ladies 4 star,(I'm 40). Then he started to yell at the woman in the back set on how she was just a dumb ****. I was nice and asked if could please keep the Vibe good in my car. He shut up. I'm luck I only got a 4*from him. I wish I would have wrote his name down so I never pick him up again.


Just rate him 1-star so Uber doesn't match you up with him again. Whenever you rate a passenger 1-star, you're automatically not matched up with the rider in the future.


----------

